# iphone vidéoprojecteur et iwork



## ndeclochez (26 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai d'autres questions sur ipod touch
Peut-on le connecter à un videoprojecteur si lui aussi est en wifi histoire de projeter une application (site web, logiciel) ou doit on passer par un ordinateur ou le dock
Peut-on lancer des applications réalisées sous iwork...
Je sais qu'un portable serait mieux pour ce que je veux faire....Mais en attendant....
Merci


----------

